# glueing wood to aluminum



## JJH (Oct 2, 2013)

Hi guys
I was woundering if there is a certain glue that works well with wood and aluminum and while I am asking what about a finish? Thanks any and all help is greatly appreciated.
Jake


----------



## jld70 (Mar 27, 2013)

Any good two part epoxy works, or I've had pretty good success with gorilla glue. Its kinda messy though


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## JJH (Oct 2, 2013)

Thank you for the video eshot I will definitely remember to wet abraded the aluminum


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

hi e-shot, thanks for placing this video it came in the right time for me!

cheers,

jazz


----------

